

Creating the Founders' Dilemmas Course - rafaelc
http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/6555.html?wknews=02072011

======
mkramlich
While I respect much of formal education, as I was reading this article it
struck me again just how slow and expensive it is to go to something like
Harvard Business School compared to just using your brain and taking advantage
of all the amazing free stuff on the Internet. I've read tons of accounts of
businesses, founders dilemmas, market studies, case studies, etc. all for free
on the web. I don't even have to drive anywhere, fill out any forms, jump
through any bureaucratic/academic hoops, etc. Not to say it's completely
superior, because it isn't, but it makes traditional university education look
increasingly antiquated.

~~~
GFischer
What I'm going to Business School for is not so much the curriculum, but the
chance to interact with other like-minded people, get acquainted and also
share knowledge and insight (I hope!).

It's also very valued outside the enterpreneurship world, if you ever want the
job security (not to mention the network you should make, that should give you
some job offers).

I'm starting in April (at ORT here in Uruguay), I hope it lives up to my
expectations :) .

~~~
mkramlich
Then I think you're going for the smartest reasons. Good luck!

------
orky56
I truly believe there will be a lot of great information in this course. My
only worry is this will be more of a course filled with the insights of Quora-
type questions and less of something grounded in entrepreneurship as a
science. I mean isn't this course just a survey and not really much of a sound
curriculum?

That being said, entrepreneurs who are in b-school tend be a little more risk
averse so having a course like this may bring some of these risks (aka
dilemmas) to light.

